# The new cle de Cartier



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw this in the cartier boutique a couple of days ago.. It's an amazing looking watch and is also quite comfy on the wrist. An all steel version is on the way which should be well priced.

Has anyone pulled the trigger with this.

It seems to be a great dressy sports watch . Something to where to work with a suit.. This and the new tank mc are two very nice watches from cartier.


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new watch! I like the Cle a lot though I do not own one myself. I agree it is a fantastic watch to wear in a suit setting, dressy and classy.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Lol I have not pulled the trigger as yet.. I have a bit of a thing for cartier at the moment. I am actually looking more at a second hand tank Americaine to be my next purchase. The one in white gold. It's also a beautiful watch in the flesh and fantastically proportioned for my 6.75 - 7 inch wrist. 
Anyway as a consequence of this I have been gravitating around cartier boutiques . I am also seriously considering buying a cle de Cartier for my wife but she is not really into watches and I am not too sure how she will respond!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Though I admit I'm not a fan of steel and gold (two-tone) watches, I love the design. The "C"-shape case (not C as in Cartier but C as in the letter C) is one of my favorite shapes for watches, first popular when I was just a wee lad 40+ years ago. The crown looks interesting and different in a good way. The whole design is a lovely, classy sports watch. Although I wish they hadn't discontinued the Roadster series (though I can't complain since I have one with the bracelet and six straps), this will "blip" my Cartier radar in all-steel.


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

I think it looks great but probably prefer the Ballon Blue for women and the Calibre line for men.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes.. The ballon blue is certainly popular with women.. But I quite like the cle de Cartier both in the men's and women's sizes. I showed it to my wife and I must say she liked it but not its price. Mmm not too sure what the hidden message here is..


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a beauty!


----------



## watchfanatic100 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes gorgeous indeed hope you are able to acquire this beauty in the near future!!!


----------



## Gokaden (Dec 22, 2009)

This is one of the few instances where a two-tone watch looks great!


----------



## blueline1226 (May 26, 2015)

yeah I usually hate two tone, but this rocks


----------



## blueline1226 (May 26, 2015)

purchased new or used?


----------



## watchcollectio (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats ! very classy and distinguished watch.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Got to hold one this weekend. Cool crown. I haven't been this impressed with a new watch in a long time. I wonder if they'll do a chronograph version? Chronographs are my current fever


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

cool watch and its using Cartier's new in-house movement caliber 1847MC


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

wacaw325 said:


> Great looking piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spamming for 100 post count?


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

No plans for an all steel version? Black dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Crate410 said:


> No plans for an all steel version? Black dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's this cool new thing called the Internet 
http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...atch=e&plid=&gclid=CMXUy8bg_coCFQctaQodJFcJoQ
I'll spare you the suspense:
Yes, all steel.
No black dial unless you consider the "Mysterious Hours" version a black dial.
Except it's a palladium case priced at $68,500


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

You know thats not what I meant. Their site doesnt list an entry level all steel. I was basically asking if anyone knew if one is coming out maybe during BW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Crate410 said:


> You know thats not what I meant. Their site doesnt list an entry level all steel. I was basically asking if anyone knew if one is coming out maybe during BW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops. 
I didn't realize the white ones below the two tone were white gold. Sorry.
FWIW (very little, I fear) the AD I visited said they were coming in steel.
Here's hoping...


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have always made my hate for cartier watches known... But this one kinda speaks to me. If a steel one is released it might warrant a thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Cartier have also released the Cartier Drive watch which is also pretty cool..
I ended up buying a second hand tank americaine..
View attachment 7105090


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Cartier have also released the Cartier Drive watch which is also pretty cool..
I ended up buying a second hand tank americaine..
View attachment 7105090


----------



## revtil (Sep 8, 2014)

I am also not a fan of the two tone bracelet, but regardless, that is a beautiful watch. I'm really loving the new Cartier designs and I think they've really raised the bar. The shape of the case looks very comfy!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I've not seen before but I like it. Classy, simple...


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

revtil said:


> The shape of the case looks very comfy!


My thoughts exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walltz (Nov 21, 2015)

Beautiful watch, though i don't have one for myself but it's a watch have been looking forward to having...congrats.


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

congrats on your new watch.


----------



## max902 (Oct 20, 2015)

its a beautiful two-tone congrats.


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

All steel would put this in the reasonable price territory- the current two tone goes for a hair over 7K on the grey market so an all steel version would look great and make a perfect dress watch at the right price point. Thinking high 4K's to low 5K's in the grey world and I'd have a new one on the wish list.


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

This is also on my wish list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtruman (Apr 11, 2016)

It looks good, but...

The extended lugs sorta bothers me, making the watch a bit more oval than I would personally like. Nevertheless, it's a timeless design.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

This clé does not open the door to my heart.


----------



## 3fedor3 (Jan 5, 2011)

VicLeChic said:


> This clé does not open the door to my heart.


Hahahaha! Best post!

I do like the design but the JLC Reverso is better proportioned to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its FINALLY available in an all steel version.

$5,500

CRWSCL0007 - Clé de Cartier watch - 40 mm, steel - Cartier

Thoughts?

I need to go try it on!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks good.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

